# Caravan Club Late Availability



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Time after time this has come up trumps at short notice. It can be really hard to find somewhere for a weekend so late so this service is fantastic! Booked in at Hebden Bridge a week tomorrow as a little break to ease the wait for our trip to France.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Even better was my experience a couple of weeks ago. We went to the Gower, which was a huge let down and then moved on to Bristol followed by a few very enjoyable days in Somerset and Wiltshire.

The weather hadn't been brilliant so, just on the off chance, we rolled up at the CC site in Bristol and asked if they'd had any cancellations. Because of the weather someone had cancelled so we immediately got a pitch.

It's a great site for visiting the city. We walked out of the back and hopped on a ferry which took us to the centre of town. Unfortunately there was only the one night available so the following day we drove to the park and ride and left the 'van there and caught the bus for the short trip to town and it was all free! Parking is free and my old chap's bus pass covered the transport cost!

That evening we wild camped at Portishead, which I learned about on this site thank you very much. Super spot with a boating lake on one side and the sea on the other.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Time after time this has come up trumps at short notice. It can be really hard to find somewhere for a weekend so late so this service is fantastic! Booked in at Hebden Bridge a week tomorrow as a little break to ease the wait for our trip to France.


Used to live in Hebden until 4 years ago when we moved a few miles up the valley. It's a fantastic area to live in. Great urban/rural mix. Lively town, good valley and moorland walks, excellent public transport. Parking issues though in the narrow crowded valley bottom means its not particularly motorhome friendly. I'm talking about Hebden Bridge itself. the CC campsite is a few miles away in Cragg Vale I believe.

http://www.hebdenbridge.co.uk/

Have a great time.

Chris


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Totally agree that the late availability is excellent. It is also worth phoning the site direct. We phoned on Monday as the online information that the site at Forfar was full, the warden said 'yes there is a couple of spaces, as we keep them back for contingencies'. I did not ask what these were, but glad to get on a such short notice.

Dave


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Enjoy the CC. We have been several times for weekends and have always had a great time. Lovely site and friendly wardens. The valley isn't motorhome friendly although a good pair of walking shoes makes all the difference. 

We walked down into Mytholmroyd for a meal and beer one evening. The place was packed with men watching rugby league on the television. Very boisterous but no bad language. My missus was the only female apart from the young, busty barmaid; the young girl knew how to keep order. Food was good, the ale was good, and the rugby finished!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Time after time this has come up trumps at short notice. It can be really hard to find somewhere for a weekend so late so this service is fantastic! Booked in at Hebden Bridge a week tomorrow as a little break to ease the wait for our trip to France.
> ...


I did not realise it is just off the Cragg Vale hill climb? My cycle club "Yorkshire Velo has held this event the last three years. The longest ascent in Britain of over 4 miles. I even competed 2 years ago but out of shape and took 27 minutes :lol: The winner was about 16 minutes 8O 
We are looking forwards to staying here, the reviews are all excellent.
Andy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Woopee.
Snapped up Saturday night at Strid Wood followed by Friday night at Knaresborough both 5* both £15.30 Will be a good weekend trying out local sites for future reference. 
Late availability really does work 8)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Good stuff. Remember to breath in as you go through the arch on the way up to Strid Wood! Was there only last weekend...probably my favorite CC site.

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Paul we're looking forwards to it. I understand the access is limited like Lower Wenslydale and I must NOT go in before 13:00 :wink: 

Strangely last night 2 pitches appeared vacant but fully booked Fri Sun? seems odd to me for Friday to be full and Thursday Saturday to be open :roll: I wanted 2 nights but then today Knaresborough popped up with 2 pitches Friday but nowt else so I could not let it go  
It's probably fortunate as things work out because from Leeds centre to Strid is a nightmare late Friday , Knaresborough is much easier at that time. Saturday should be a breeze straight down the A59 to Bolton Abbey.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

About an inch clearance either side of my mirrors at the arch in Bolton Abbey, coupled with a blind corner and 100yd stretch not wide enough to take 2 vans. It's one of those buttock clenching stretches when towing on an a-frame because obviously reversing isn't an easy option if I do meet something....

Strid does seem to have a weird occupancy profile. It's the only place I've been to which almost fully clears out on Sunday morning, only to be pretty much full by Sunday evening. I guess Friday suffers from being last night for retirees staying the week, and also being first night for workers taking a weekend break?

Anyway, you need to hope it rains a lot over next couple of days and then dries up for Saturday - wander down to the Strid itself and the river's at it's most spectacular when it's been rainy on the preceding days.

And the good news is the A59's open again : it was closed at Blubberhouses for a few days last week after yet another landslip.

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> I guess Friday suffers from being last night for retirees staying the week


 Which is why I could not understand why Thursday had loads of spaces :?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yes but if the wrinklies (puts helmet on :lol: ) don't clear out until Saturday, and the weekend breakers turn up on Friday, there's your reason for Friday being busy...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well what a wonderful site this is  Just had the best fish and chips I can ever remember and a couple of pints of Black Sheep served in chilled glasses. Site is clean friendly and facilities are welcoming and nicely heated. Definately be back to this one


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just snapped up Fri/Sat at Hargill House weekend after next  snooze you lose 8) 

Strid wood was OK if you dont pitch too near the toilet block, the ventilation system runs 24hrs so quite loud in the quiet of the night  ALSO NO phone signal so forget the 99c sim. No TV either but wardens sell 25metre coaxes for site analogue tv £14 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have booked Abbey Wood for 4 days end of October but if am still on my death bed will have to cancel it - its in school hols and I booked in back in Feb I think but am ever hopeful can still go!

Greenie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You've got time to mend. Best wishes for a timely recovery 8)

Looks so nice that the excitement should speed recovery http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/caravanclubapps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=21814


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww c'mon guys, you are making me feel homesick. 
Cragg Vale, beautiful place, did several charity walks with Jimmy Savile there when I was a teenager, he was a Churchwarden of the local church (St John in the Wilderness) & used the walks to raise money for them.
Studley Pike is a short? hike up the hill past the reservoir, chiselled my name on the first parapet in 1964, often wonder if it has weathered well, must get back at some point to check. 
Bolton Abbey, another nice place, dad used to take me there as a lad, paddling in the river & trying to catch the trout, did catch a few as I was always was quite good at tickling but i did let them go again.
Knaresborough & Harrogate, although a bit posh for me originating from the Calder Valley (Sowerby Bridge) I did quite enjoy visiting as I had a few friends that lived there, must make some time to go back to all these places.

CC is great for short bookings online, looked at the weather forcast on Thursday morning and Kent looked warm so booked 2 nights at Delacre in Hythe, extended a further night as the weather was so good, did lots of cycling around the area(bought 2 fold up bikes at Lincoln)
Bums a bit sore as it is 5 years since we have cycled but enjoyed every minute.

Barry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For you Barry. click the pic for FULL size


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Beutiful pic Techno, makes me feel really homesick.
As I have been living in the south for the last 33 years I have never really thought of heading north as the south has so much to offer but maybe next year now I have the van, good excuse to visit mum now in her late 90's.
For anybody that has not ventured north of Watford Gap (and I have met a few) Yorkshire is a lovely place, well worth a visit for the variance and friendly aspect, just practice "ee by gum" "sithy" & "ey-up" and you will be OK.

Barry


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Woopee.
> Snapped up Saturday night at Strid Wood followed by Friday night at Knaresborough both 5* both £15.30 Will be a good weekend trying out local sites for future reference.
> Late availability really does work 8)


OOH You - have been trying to get into Strid Wood since last November - I am obviously too organised :lol: :lol: :lol:

Milly


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I wished I lived nearer the tunnel :lol:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> I wished I lived nearer the tunnel :lol:


Techno - is that the tunnel from Yorkshire to Lancashire to make your escape :lol: :lol: :lol:

Milly


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Lancashire has some good cycling but Yorkshire has the best scenery and they talk propa like wot I do :wink: :lol:

EDIT It's occured to me that I very often see Lancashire clubs coming over on raiding parties to storm our tea and cake stops :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Kielder forest. 
 
Wifey phoned them on the off chance as it always shows FULL  
We got a lakeview pitch for the last 3 days of the season .. RESULT!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Kielder forest.
> 
> Wifey phoned them on the off chance as it always shows FULL
> We got a lakeview pitch for the last 3 days of the season .. RESULT!


Techno

JUST STOP IT :!: :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:big4:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

View from our pitch yesterday.No longer a CC site but Northumberland Water give the CC discount.
The Warden Wendy was extremely welcoming and "park your van how you like " Nice one  I hate those knobs who treat yer like a caravan :twisted: 
TV is analogue by cable from hook up.Satellite cant see the wood for the trees. Mobile reception is poor but my Vodafone i.e. sim connected through T mobile UK with reasonable success.









100's of Chaffinch around the Squirrel hide BUT no squirrels? A healthy number of Robins. I saw 1 grey Heron and 1 Woodpecker


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I got satellite there - had to be on one of the front pitches overlooking lake / bird of prey centre though. Good to know that the centre is there in advance....bit of a shock first time you see some huge flying beastie coming straight at your van!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

LOTS of spaces this weekend :lol:

Especially Yorkshire


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Ha not surprised - aren't you six foot under (snow that is).

Finally got onto the Strid Wood site this weekend - nobody said how difficult it is to find in the dark.

Were followed onto the site by another MH "You've been here before I said" "no they said we've just followed you :roll:

You never warned about distance from civilisation - good job we were stocked with food and drink for the weekend!

Lovely site tho and lots of good walking in the area.

Milly


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry, never went in the dark 8O 
Knaresbourough is looking really tempting 8)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

midlifecrisismil said:


> You never warned about distance from civilisation - good job we were stocked with food and drink for the weekend!
> 
> Milly


That's _why_ we love it!

Having said that, towing the car it's only a 5 min run down to the post office at Bolton Abbey for papers etc

Paul


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Sorry, never went in the dark 8O
> Knaresbourough is looking really tempting 8)


Hi we were in Knaresborough on Saturday and Sunday night, we started off our tour there three weeks ago, and ended up back there..........I think it is the Christmas Market there this weekend if it hasn't been cancelled.

Last Sunday and Monday the site was deep in snow, but when we left Monday lunch it was OK once out on the main road, of course that may have changed, we had a good Sunday roast in the Bistro on Sunday night.........if you go try the cherry crumble.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Still places at Rowntree Park this weekend :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looking for somewhere in Yorkshire in the next few weeks?
Check out Lower Clough Foot nice site. reopens this weekend and we booked a while ago but there are spaces on following weekends IF you're quick!
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Carava...rivalDate=08/04/2011&departureDate=11/04/2011


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Lower Clough Foot is home ground for me, but we're of to Grin Low, near Buxton, this weekend, courtesy of Late Availability.


Chris


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Looking for somewhere in Yorkshire in the next few weeks?
> Check out Lower Clough Foot nice site. reopens this weekend and we booked a while ago but there are spaces on following weekends IF you're quick!
> http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Carava...rivalDate=08/04/2011&departureDate=11/04/2011


I got a better deal last weekend Techno - a field at the top of Heptonstall, bargain price of a quid!! OK, no water, loo, CDP, but lovely views & I was on my own. Been doing quite a bit of running over the Calder Valley moors recently & have got a new found love for the area - in fact, ran through Hardcastle Crags as part of a race on Sunday, first time I've been there since I went on my bike as a kid, about 25 years ago, lovely spot (unless you're racing & knackered!)

Must try the CC site though & have a night out in Hebden, supposed to be good.


----------

